# Pastry Chef Blogs - Which ones do you like?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have only recently setup my home page to receive feeds from a few different food blogs. So, I have done some Google searches to find good ones, but wonder if anyone has suggestions. I really like http://www.chefeddy.com/. A few weeks back I tried his berry cremeux recipe to use in a dessert special and it was delicious. And his sable breton, was great too, so I may just need to check out his cookbook. Do any of you have some favorite blogs?


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

The Quenelle

Joe Pastry

Modern Pastry

l' Atelier Vi

l' Atelier Sucre


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe Pastry


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you so much, I haven't seen some of those before, but they look great.  I appreciate it!


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

i also like Joe Pastry


----------



## ludwig (May 21, 2011)

PastryChefOnline

Check her out!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## jannet (May 11, 2011)

Well jelly is one of my favorite foods...


----------

